# Quick set up angle plate



## Philco (Sep 26, 2013)

I made this angle plate sometime back. I wanted something that I could just drop into the slots in the mill, bolt down & be ready to clamp something up & start machining without having to spend time squaring it up. The piece started out as a thick piece of angle iron that I found at the scrap yard. I welded a thick piece on the bottom side & machined it down 
( file finished) so that it would slip into the tee slots.
 image.jpg (714.7 KB)
The next picture is it mounted to the table image.jpg (847.4 KB)
The third picture is where I had it in use making a stop collar
 image.jpg (743.6 KB)
I find myself using it more than the mill vise when I want something flat to the table & 90 degrees to the spindle.


----------



## RandyM (Sep 26, 2013)

Nice job Philco. Looks like it will serve you well for years to come. :thumbsup:


----------



## Charley Davidson (Sep 26, 2013)

Nice job Phil, I have 2 of those I got from where I used to work. One I machined the 2 outside surfaces for use on my mill or surface grinder, the other I use as is on my welding table.


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards (Sep 26, 2013)

Nice work Philco. I especially like the t-slot locator.


----------



## jmhoying (Sep 27, 2013)

That looks like a nice set-up.  Thanks for posting the photos.   I'll have to keep my eye out for the right materials to build one.

Jack


----------

